# Giant Nose Bubble



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi guys,

Last night I gave Hercules a really fat mealworm, and he ate it up, but immediately after he opened his mouth really wide (I could see all his little teeth) and did this hard exhale thing a few times (with his mouth still open) then blew a giant yellowish bubble out of one nostril. After that he was fine, no more hard exhales or nose bubbles. Really, it looked like a person blowing their nose super hard with no kleenex (sorry, that was the only way I could describe it), but with his mouth wide open. It was like a full body nose blow. Does anyone know what this is? He was sick a few weeks ago and blowing nose bubbles, but he finished his antibiotics a while ago. Thanks for the replies everyone!

Katie


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Katie,

I think he choked on his fat mealworm. Mustard chocked one night after eat a cricket and she did the same thing (except for the yellow bubble.)

Maybe the bubble was from some left-over discharge she still has from when she was sick? I'd watch and see how she does over the next few days.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

That's what I was thinking, this mealie was like, 3 times bigger than normal. Is that what they do when they're choking?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

That's what my little one does when she is chocking, yes. Was that a superworm? If so, it's recommended to chop them up in smaller pieces before give them to the hedgehog -- superworms can bite their mouth and even their stomach!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

It was just a regular mealie, but it was huge and massive. He did gobble it up really fast, probably without realizing it was too big. Oops! I'll just have to make sure I give him the smaller ones from now on. Thanks!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I appreciate this topic. I just brought home some mealworms yesterday that were quite a bit bigger than we're used to. I was a little wary of them. This, as well as the death of sweet Womble, has made up my mind to either chop them up, or let them develop into beatles & see if I can 'grow' my own mealies from now on.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------

